# Big Boat Fell Over!



## Valvebounce (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
Didn't really know where to post this, not really sports, but most transport stuff seems to be here. 
A few weeks ago the Hoegh Osaka was deliberately grounded after taking on a severe list to prevent it sinking, I managed to get to the seafront whilst things were still happening. A few of the long exposures I took follow, plus some others. 
She is a vehicle carrier loaded with luxury cars and some heavy plant machinery, apparently once she started to list a large excavator moved and punched a hole. No deaths, some minor injuries and bruising including a couple of hurt prides from what I understand. 

This one shows the Air Sea Rescue chopper arriving.


Air Sea Rescue Arrives at Hoegh Osaka by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Air Sea Rescue hovers removing the last of the crew. 


Air Sea Rescue Hovers over Hoegh Osaka by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Air Sea Rescue departs still has flood or landing light on. 


Air Sea Rescue Departs Hoegh Osaka by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

A couple of nights later after the emergency lighting had gone out. 


Red Funnel Ferry Passes Hoegh Osaka by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Long exposure under partial moon. The blue light is a Police launch, presumably there to stop pirates boarding!


Hoegh Osaka Long exposure by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Why the focus is soft on the previous shot, this is approximately what I could see to focus on. 


IMG_2432_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Taken in overcast daylight with a light haze. Thanks DxO clear view. 


Spot the difference? by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Taken from the ferry, crossing from East Cowes to Southampton. This is after she floated off and was relocated before commencing pumping out. 


Can almost see where they wrote, If you can read this PTO! by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Edit, please feel free to advise me on my post processing as I'm real new to PP, also feel free to post similar events, sea or land, could change the title to suit. 
Thanks for looking. 
Cheers, Graham.


----------



## distant.star (Jan 31, 2015)

.
Thanks -- lots of nice pictures for something I'm interested in.

The ship pilot was roundly commended for a superb job of intentional grounding. Otherwise, it could have sunk in the channel and been a first-class mess. Also, the ship has been towed back to port and most of the vehicles are in good shape. These ships are like floating parking garages -- with five or so decks. Cars on board were mostly luxury Range Rovers and Jags.

Here's a sister ship, the Hoegh Berlin in the Delaware River at Philadelphia, PA...


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 31, 2015)

I heard about that incident. Kudo's to the captain for grounding on a sand bar. He turned a disaster into an embarrassment, saving the ship and it's cargo.

FYI for those who don't know.... The vehicles in those carriers are usually chained down to the decks, so even with a severe list like that, most would have stayed in place with little to no damage


----------



## distant.star (Jan 31, 2015)

.
Here's a latest update from Vessel Finder...


http://www.vesselfinder.com/news/2809-Hoesh-Osaka-Update-Luxury-vehicles-worth-30-million-saved-from-stranded-carrier


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi distant star. 
When it happened there was lots of speculation early on that it was an accident, having lived on the Isle of Wight all my life, and been highly dependant on the ferry crossing that passes this bar, I was fairly certain that it was intentional, or at the very least not human error! For a start she was facing back up Southampton water from where she had departed, and second, the pilots are on the vessel until they are well clear of the hazard of Brambles Bank and pilots wherever they are, are very well trained and conciseness about their responsibility. Yes I know they are human and therefore fallible but this is the first time I can recall this happening with anything other than pleasure craft. 
It is speculated that there was some kind of failure with the ballast pumps as she went in to the turn, an incredibly tight turn at that, about 135 deg following a less tightly constrained 45deg turn in the opposite direction. When you look at the vessels head on as they turn they usually have a slight lean on! Not a good time for the balancing mechanism to fail! 
I understand it was a joint decision by the captain and the pilot to drive her aground. 
Hats off to the salvage crews who took great care of our environment and economic lively hood of the port during the salvage operation during some of the roughest weather we experience here, though I have seen programmes where they are shown doing equally well in much worse conditions. 
I did notice in one shot that I could clearly see that the name was over painted which led me to dig about on the net and discover she had been renamed from a previous operator. 
Nice shot of the sister ship too. 

Cheers, Graham. 



distant.star said:


> .
> Thanks -- lots of nice pictures for something I'm interested in.
> 
> The ship pilot was roundly commended for a superb job of intentional grounding. Otherwise, it could have sunk in the channel and been a first-class mess. Also, the ship has been towed back to port and most of the vehicles are in good shape. These ships are like floating parking garages -- with five or so decks. Cars on board were mostly luxury Range Rovers and Jags.
> ...


----------



## distant.star (Jan 31, 2015)

.
Thanks, Graham. Nice to get local information and perspective. I think if I lived there, I'd be on that ferry every day!! I love ferries.

The renaming of these ships has become quite common, or so it seems to me. I watch maritime activity using marinetraffic.com and vesselfinder.com since we have a waterfront here. There's been lots of change, consolidation, etc. in the shipping world, especially since the rich people stole all the money in 2008. I sometimes watch a video done on the "Portland Senator" in 2008 -- "Ten things I have learned about the sea."

https://vimeo.com/19823932

If you look for that ship today, it's the "Hanjin San Diego."

A lot of the ships I shoot on our waterfront here have had different owners -- and name changes.

Also, for anyone with an interest in marine shipping, I recommend the book, "Ninety Percent of Everything" by a wonderful writer named Rose George (a more English name I couldn't imagine!). 

http://www.amazon.com/Ninety-Percent-Everything-Shipping-Invisible-ebook/dp/B009LRWJKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1422721054&sr=1-1&keywords=90+percent+of+everything


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for the interesting post, Graham!
I heard about it on the radio when it happened, but hadn't looked at any photos. I certainly didn't imagine this. A smart and gutsy move that saved a lot of vehicles, and indirectly money.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 31, 2015)

distant.star said:


> .
> Thanks, Graham. Nice to get local information and perspective. I think if I lived there, I'd be on that ferry every day!! I love ferries.
> 
> The renaming of these ships has become quite common, or so it seems to me. I watch maritime activity using marinetraffic.com and vesselfinder.com since we have a waterfront here. There's been lots of change, consolidation, etc. in the shipping world, especially since the rich people stole all the money in 2008. I sometimes watch a video done on the "Portland Senator" in 2008 -- "Ten things I have learned about the sea."
> ...



Haha, I used to be a ships Captain, it was a sail training ship. If you want to see blatant and borderline legal name changing go to St. Eustatius in the Caribbean, it is, effectively, a sanctions busting 'oil storage facility'. Ships come in, unload their oil, rename, reload, and then deliver 'clean' unsanctioned oil. It really is quite comical.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi Domino Dude. 
More to the point, it potentially saved 25 lives (including the pilot and captin and I always say you have to rely on the urge for self preservation of the guys in control), and prevented the port of Southampton being closed to large vessels for the duration of any salvage operation, which on a sunken vessel would probably still be in the planning or possibly the preparation stages, saving even more money and possibly jobs too. 
None the less a smart and gutsy move as you say. 
Not sure I would want a car that had been trapped in such a salt rich environment, bearing in mind there was salt water sloshing around on the inside rather than the outside like normal! 

Cheers, Graham. 



DominoDude said:


> Thanks for the interesting post, Graham!
> I heard about it on the radio when it happened, but hadn't looked at any photos. I certainly didn't imagine this. A smart and gutsy move that saved a lot of vehicles, and indirectly money.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi distant star. 
I can tell you the novelty wears off quite quickly, there are not enough (very uncomfortable) seats to go round on most crossings but "for your comfort and safety you are not permitted to remain in your vehicle" screaming kids and ignorant adults watching utube videos out loud doesn't help! 
I use vessel finder, used to use another service but that went subscription so I just moved on! 
Looks like interesting links, will have a peek later. 

Cheers, Graham.



distant.star said:


> .
> Thanks, Graham. Nice to get local information and perspective. I think if I lived there, I'd be on that ferry every day!! I love ferries.
> 
> The renaming of these ships has become quite common, or so it seems to me. I watch maritime activity using marinetraffic.com and vesselfinder.com since we have a waterfront here. There's been lots of change, consolidation, etc. in the shipping world, especially since the rich people stole all the money in 2008. I sometimes watch a video done on the "Portland Senator" in 2008 -- "Ten things I have learned about the sea."
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi Private By Design. 
Did you ever get your sail training ship to the Tall Ships gathering held in Southampton? 
That sort of renaming seems a bit not in the spirit of things, maybe a bit crooked! Telling us about things like this, no wonder you remain private by design! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



privatebydesign said:


> Haha, I used to be a ships Captain, it was a sail training ship. If you want to see blatant and borderline legal name changing go to St. Eustatius in the Caribbean, it is, effectively, a sanctions busting 'oil storage facility'. Ships come in, unload their oil, rename, reload, and then deliver 'clean' unsanctioned oil. It really is quite comical.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 31, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Domino Dude.
> More to the point, it potentially saved 25 lives (including the pilot and captin and I always say you have to rely on the urge for self preservation of the guys in control), and prevented the port of Southampton being closed to large vessels for the duration of any salvage operation, which on a sunken vessel would probably still be in the planning or possibly the preparation stages, saving even more money and possibly jobs too.
> None the less a smart and gutsy move as you say.
> Not sure I would want a car that had been trapped in such a salt rich environment, bearing in mind there was salt water sloshing around on the inside rather than the outside like normal!
> ...



This is the ballsiest intentional beaching I ever heard of http://www.uscg.mil/hq/cg5/cg545/docs/documents/monarch.pdf over 3,000 aboard, middle of the night and an intentional beaching. For those interested in this stuff read the bit about WTD #10 not being closed, I'll bet most passengers thought their Christmas was ruined, yet he saved 100's of lives.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 31, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Private By Design.
> Did you ever get your sail training ship to the Tall Ships gathering held in Southampton?
> That sort of renaming seems a bit not in the spirit of things, maybe a bit crooked! Telling us about things like this, no wonder you remain private by design! ;D
> 
> ...



No, I wasn't a tall ship, I was a pretty large schooner, 105' masts. It wasn't a classified training vessel, we all had to hold true commercial grade licenses (which training ships crews don't), but the crew turnover and type of job it was meant I did teach hundreds of crew and the owners felt it was, and treated it like, it was a training ship.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi PBD. 
I think I watched a documentary on this, yes it was an incredible event, had a brief skim through the document you linked and have it as an ibook to peruse later. Thanks. 

Cheers, Graham. 



privatebydesign said:


> This is the ballsiest intentional beaching I ever heard of http://www.uscg.mil/hq/cg5/cg545/docs/documents/monarch.pdf over 3,000 aboard, middle of the night and an intentional beaching. For those interested in this stuff read the bit about WTD #10 not being closed, I'll bet most passengers thought their Christmas was ruined, yet he saved 100's of lives.


----------

